# Question- Can My Father Live With Me?



## cele-am (8 Aug 2014)

Hello

I just got selected as a DEO , CELE officer.

I will be undergoing the basic training/ (course start date is september1st and the swearing in ceremony is August 27th). 
My widowed father lives with me and he is a dependent on me. My relatives don`t live in this country. He is over 60 years old..

Does anybody know if I would be able to bring him with me/live with me during the training?

If not, does anybody have any clue as to if I could have a chance to appeal for it given the circumstances

Any inputs/suggestions will be appreciated.

Many Thanks,
Ankur


----------



## medicineman (8 Aug 2014)

I think I'll have to be blunt and say this - NO.  You won't be able to bring him with you, nor will he be able to live in barracks with you.  If you want to have him handy, you could try putting him up in a hotel or see if you can get a month to month lease on an apartment for him while you're there, but you'll likely be confined to barracks/base for a decent duration of your training, so won't be spending a lot of time with him.  Of course, the other options would be to see if you can fly him back home for awhile until your situation stabilizes, try to set him up with some home care or in a personal care home.

I'm actually a bit surprised you're bringing this up now, vice when you went through your interview process, and even worse, that you're bringing it up here instead of with your CFRC.  This, incidentally, is going to follow you around for the early part of your career - what are you going to do when you have to deploy on field operations or worse, have to go far away for a long period of time?  These are things you're expected to have sorted out at all times, like anyone else that have dependants.

Sorry for the blunt response, but better now than when you're getting an administrative review handed to you.

Hope you can figure something out - good luck.

MM


----------



## cele-am (8 Aug 2014)

Thank you for your response medicineman,, Point well taken..

But do you know if you have an option to live off the base after the training is over?


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (8 Aug 2014)

Normally you will only live off base after your qualification training is complete I know there are exceptions to this all you have to do is ask at your next base the worst they can say is no.


----------



## sarahsmom (8 Aug 2014)

And keep in mind that you could be looking at a long time before you get to live off-base. My husband and I were separated for 3 years before I finished all my training and finally got posted. We may be an extreme example, but not uncommon. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## medicineman (9 Aug 2014)

Once you're in Kingston, you'll likely be able to apply for a PMQ on the base, so you could bring Dad in, since IIRC, the CELE course is awhile.

MM


----------

